# Getting married



## Blackvictoria23 (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm Australian my partner is Pakistani, we meet and live in the UAE. Wanting to get married later this year but I don't think we can marry in the UAE. What's the best option?


----------



## Dinah Martens (Feb 15, 2016)

Your best option is to get married in Cyprus; worldwide recognised marriage certificate and additional legalisation for the perusal of the UAE authorities


----------



## Blackvictoria23 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks I thought that was the case and had been looking into it. But thanks for your help


----------



## Armin_mne (Feb 22, 2016)

If you are Resident I think you can done it without any problem? Check abudhabi.ae/portal then go to Family, then Getting married. I write like this because I cannot post direct link since I have only 2 post (well 3 now )


----------

